# Nikon D40 / Vivitar 5250 compatibility



## dogwelder (Dec 25, 2008)

I was just given an old Vivitar 5250 (RL Edition) flash. I've been told that some old flashes can damage current DSLRs. Is it safe for me to use this flash with my Nikon D40?

Thanks!


----------



## dogwelder (Dec 25, 2008)

I found a page of strobe voltages: Photo Strobe Trigger Voltages

It looks like the flash is safe to use.


----------

